# Here's the small car



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

The other day I got spooled twice. I went back to the same place today with 50lb test, steel leader, and bigger hooks. These babies really put up a fight. See pics. I got a couple of nice pompanos though.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you came prepared today. He is a Fat one........


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Rayzilla


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like a Prius to me, good job way to seek out revenge


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V knows what he knows!!!

That is a big ole fat ray.


----------



## NavarreRes (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep, Chris V nailed it.


----------

